# Gleichlaufsteuerung mit G120 ??



## oneman (9 September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hab vor kurzem dieses Forum entdeckt und schon einiges gelesen. Nun hoffe ich, dass ihr auch mir helfen könnt. 

Befasse mich seit einigen Wochen mit der Sinamics-Antriebsgeschichte, wobei ich Schwierigkeiten habe Klarheit zu bekommen bei dieser Vielfalt von Systemen.

Nun mache ich ein Praktikum und habe die Aufgabe eine Gleichlaufsteuerung zu projektieren. Ich hab mich etwas belesen und festgestellt, dass es mehrere Möglichkeiten gibt einen Gleichlauf zu realisieren. 

Meine Idee war nun der Einsatz einer Technologie-CPU in Verbindung mit einem Sinamics-Antrieb G120. Nun die Frage:

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Eigentlich ist der G120 ja nicht für Motin Control Anwendungen aber die T-CPU ja schon..mmmh??

 Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## offliner (9 September 2010)

Du kannst einen G120 als Positionier- / Gleichlaufachse in Verbindung mit einer T-CPU nutzen, musst dann aber dafür sorgen, dass der Lageistwert in die Steuerung kommt. Also entweder einen externen, taktsynchronen, Profibus Geber, oder Anbindung über eine IM174. Ob die Qualität des Gleichlaufs reicht, muss man dann halt sehen. Einen Servo wirst Du damit, je nach Anwendung, nicht ersetzen können...


----------



## Sinix (9 September 2010)

Viel Geld für eine teure CPU und bei der Antriebstechnik gespart?

Wie lautet genau dein Pflichtenheft des Praktikums?


----------



## oneman (9 September 2010)

Wie würde die Projektierung mit Serovs aussehen ??
T-CPU mit S120 und dann Servomotor ?


----------



## oneman (9 September 2010)

Pflichtenheft gibts in dem Sinne nicht. Soll halt darauf achten das es möglichst kostengünstig wird und Siemens-Produkte eingesetzt werden.
Hab nur leider noch nicht den richtigen Überblick in welchen Preisklassen sich die einzelnen Produkte befinden.


----------



## offliner (9 September 2010)

Dann ginge z.B. G120 + S7 CPU (auch <315) + EasyMotionControl. Geber über Profibus oder Zählerkarte einlesen. Relativ günstig, einfach zu projektieren und funktioniert, wenns nur um Getriebegleichlauf / Positionieren geht, extrem gut. Vorrausgesetz nat. man beachtet ein paar Dinge (Normierung stimmt, Ablaufreihenfolge der Bausteine stimmt, etc.)


----------



## oneman (9 September 2010)

Hab auf der Siemens-Seite gelesen man brauch für die Verwendung von EMC Schnittstellenmodule, zur Gebererfassung und Sollwertausgabe. (Das meintest du bestimmt mit Geber über Profibus oder Zählerkarte einlesen)
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, steht da auch das die CPU 314C für beides verwendet werden kann.
Ist es da nicht besser gleich die Kompakt-CPU zu wählen statt seperate Schnittstellenmodule für Gebererfassung und Sollwertausgabe zu nehmen (Zwecks Kosten)?

Hier mal der Link meiner Quelle:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...logie/easy-motion-control/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## offliner (9 September 2010)

Wenn das Gebersignal entsprechend ist, dann ja... Ausgabe entweder DP oder analog...


----------



## oneman (10 September 2010)

Hab noch ne kleine Frage !
Kann ich meine ex. Geber beider Achsen direkt an die CPU 314C anschließen oder brauch ich dafür wieder ne Extrabaugruppe?


----------

